# Post Your Favorite Christian Artists!



## Cinnabuns (Apr 4, 2005)

*I love Christian Music, what are your favorite artists?  Here are mine:

Jars of Clay
Angel Grant
Bebe Winans
Cece Winanas
Tycscot
Shekinah Glory Ministry
Hezekiah Walker (the old songs)
The Praise Band
Maranatha Praise
Donnie McClurkin
City on A Hill
*


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jennifer Knapp
Mary Mary
Yolanda Adams

I'm looking for some new gospel music.  I've been checking out Jars of Clay.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 4, 2005)

Israel Houghton & New Bread (absolutely my favorite singer, writer AND producer)
Martha Munizzi 
Out of Eden 
Karen Clark-Sheard
Kurt Carr
CeCe Winans
Shekinah Glory
Kirk Franklin
Mary Mary


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 4, 2005)

Donald Lawrence & The Tri-City Singers
Yolanda Adams
Stacie Orrico 
Marvin Sapp
CeCe Winans
Hezekiah Walker 
Donnie McClurkin
Shirley Cesar
Newsboys
Nicole C Mullen
ZEOGirl
Anointed
Fred Hammond
Jaci Velasquez
Virtue


----------



## Janice (Apr 4, 2005)

Smokie, Donnie. Kurt Carr, Kirk Franlkin, Vicki Winans, Yoland aAdams, Byron Cage, Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## CandiceC (Apr 4, 2005)

Shirley Caeser
Twinkie Clark
Karen Clark-Sheard
Andre Crouch
Israel Houghton & New Breed
John P. Kee & New Life Community Choir
Debra Killings
Donald Lawrence & The Tri-City Singers
Martha Munizzi 
Kierra "KiKi" Sheard
Hezekiah Walker
CeCe Winans


----------



## Cinnabuns (Apr 4, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Donald Lawrence & The Tri-City Singers
> Yolanda Adams
> Stacie Orrico
> Marvin Sapp
> ...



*Hey I forgot to add Virtue to my list.  I love them too .
*


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 4, 2005)

There's so many it's hard to list them all:

Israel and New Breed
Smokie Norful
Marvin Sapp
Fred Hammond
Vickie Yohe
Marth Minize (spelling?)
Jay Moss
Yolanda Adams
Shekinah Glory
James Moore (old time)
Darryl Coley
and some of the oldies (Hawkins Family,etc.)


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 4, 2005)

Israel
Smokie
Kiki Sheard
Karen Clark Sheard
CeCe
Mary Mary
Tonex

I'm lovin LaShun Pace's new CD. Her testimony is amazing too.


----------



## sithembile (Apr 5, 2005)

Kirk Franklin
Richard Smallwood & Vision
Kurt Carr
Donnie Mclurkin


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 5, 2005)

Kurt Carr
Martha Munizzi
Shei Atkins
Verbs
Vicki Yohe
Kirk Franklin
Lisa McClendon
Donnie McClurkin
Passion Worship Band

to name a few


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 5, 2005)

Jeff Majors -- all the way!


----------



## Nyambura (Apr 5, 2005)

Hezekiah Walker
Bebe Winans
Fred Hammond (& Radical for Christ)
Yolanda Adams
Cece Winans
Ashley Cleveland
Mississippi Mass Choir (does this count?)
Donnie McClurkin
Aretha Franklin (gospel albums)
Trin-I-tee 5:7
Artists I'm not as familiar with but want to hear more from:

Maureen Jeffreys "Hosana"
21:03 "Sweet Spirit"
Ron Kenoly "Ancient of Days"
Siani "Love Is"
Wayburn Dean "Who Cries"
Virtue "Till You Believe"
Shea Norman "'Tis So Sweet"
Tarralyn Ramsey
Tonex "God Has Not Forgot"


----------



## kisz4tj (Apr 5, 2005)

Donald Lawrence
Kirk Franklin
Martha Munizzi - she blows my mind!
Mary Mary
Karen Clark Sheard
Fred Hammond
Smokie Norful
JoAnn Rosario
Israel & New Breed - I likey
Brent Jones & TP Mobb
Byron Cage
CeCe Winans
Richard Smallwood
Men of Standard - haven't heard anything from them in awhile.
geez soooo many


I just purchased WOW 2005...I really like it.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 5, 2005)

I love Joann Rosario. I've been to her Fathers church. 

Ron Kenoly is awesome. I'm listening to him now. 

I have so many people to look into. thanks.


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 5, 2005)

TobyMac (thats my man, for real!)
Byron Cage
Kirk Franklin
Out of Eden
Mary Mary
MercyMe (I love their deep lyrics)
Big Daddy Weave
Joann Rosario
Fred Hammond
Cece Winans
Deitrick Haddon
Israel & New Breed
Debra Killings
Lisa McClendon (she's off da hook)
Sherwin Gardner 
Junior Tucker (I love island praise)
Donnie McClurkin
T.D Jakes
Grits
Pettidee (powerful rap lyrics)
LaRue
Freres Deronette (Haitian kompa music, can't live w/o it)
Sonic Flood
Passion (awesome praise and worship)
Donald Lawrence & Tri City
Jeremy Camp

I have so many favorites but thats the most that I can think of right now.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 5, 2005)

You named some people I forgot:  Deitrick Haddon, Byron Cage

There is Kompa Gospel????  Where did you get it?



			
				blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> TobyMac (thats my man, for real!)
> Byron Cage
> Kirk Franklin
> Out of Eden
> ...


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone picked up the New Kurt Carr?  I give it 4/5 stars.  I've only listened to it once.  There are some beautiful praise and worship songs on it.  

If you like the Kurt Carr style, he doesn't dissapoint with this album!!!


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 5, 2005)

Natalied,

Is there Christian kompa? Girl, you better believe it. I'm loving it! There are a few Haitian Christian kompa bands like Apocalypse 2000 and Freres Deronette. Freres Deronette also has toubadou but they do have some kompa songs. I am from Ft. Myers so there are alot of Haitian businesses that carry kompa Christian. Also, the bands always come to Ft. Myers for concerts so thats another way I get their music.


----------



## dreamgurl (Apr 5, 2005)

Donnie McClurkin
Smokie Norful
Daryl Coley
Fred Hammond
Jeff Majors
Deitrick Hammond
Kirk Franklin
Byron Cage
Stephen Hurd
BeBe Winans
Micah Stampey
J. Moss
------------------------------------------
CeCe Winans
Mary Mary
Kierra Sheard
Martha Munizzi
Tamala Mann


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for putting me hip to a world I knew nothing about.  I found these websites:

http://www.ntpld.com/

_www.lfd12.com_




			
				blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> Natalied,
> 
> Is there Christian kompa? Girl, you better believe it. I'm loving it! There are a few Haitian Christian kompa bands like Apocalypse 2000 and Freres Deronette. Freres Deronette also has toubadou but they do have some kompa songs. I am from Ft. Myers so there are alot of Haitian businesses that carry kompa Christian. Also, the bands always come to Ft. Myers for concerts so thats another way I get their music.


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 5, 2005)

Natalied,

I'm glad I was able to help you out. Be blessed.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 6, 2005)

Good thread Cinna.  Mine are:

Todd Agnew
Mark Schultz
Avalon
Kirk Franklin & the Family
Kirk Franklin's I.N.C.


----------



## succeda (Apr 6, 2005)

cece
yolanda
kirk


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 6, 2005)

I love Todd Agnew's this fragile breath.


----------



## redeemed516 (Apr 6, 2005)

My Baby's Daddy (my husband)
well technically he and his friend don't have an album out yet, but they are working on it. If it's the Lord's will I know it will happen. If not, oh well, as long as he uses his talent. Maybe one day he will let me post some music here. BUT THEY ARE STILL MYALL-TIME FAVORITE!!


----------



## kisz4tj (Apr 6, 2005)

How could I forget Kim Burrell..luv her voice.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 6, 2005)

If you like Neo-Soul and Jazz you will love:
L Spencer Smith & Testament

He classifies himself as Neo-Gospel.

Just picked this up yesterday, it is absolutely amazing!  You can preview his album on Wal-Mart.com

Favorites so far:  God Will, Heaven, Convenant God


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 7, 2005)

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> Donnie McClurkin
> Smokie Norful
> Daryl Coley
> Fred Hammond
> ...



OH my goodness, how'd I forget *Micah Stampley*!! That's the next Donnie right there. Wait and see! That song "Take My Life" leads me into worship EVERY TIME I hear it! I could be on the treadmill workin out like "Hallelujah!!"


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 8, 2005)

blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> I love Todd Agnew's this fragile breath.


WOW!!  I'm new to listening to him but he awesome.  I heard this very same song you mentioned and I said I would never forget it...but eventually I did.   Thank you for telling me the title of the song.


----------



## mzcaramelicious07 (Apr 9, 2005)

Ooohhhh...I LOVE gospel music.  Everytime someone comes to my apartment, they see my collection and say, "Dang...ya have enough music, don't ya!!?!?"

Anyway, here's my list:

CeCe Winans
Fred Hammond
Deitrick Haddon
Men of Standard
Virtue
Marvin Sapp
Dawkins and Dawkins (they need to come out w/ something else!)
Kim Burrell
Karen Clark Sheard
Dorinda Clark Cole
Kierra "Kiki" Sheard can blow!

and so many more!


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 22, 2005)

have any of you heard of Selah?  I just foud out about them and I love them!!! They aren't your traditional gospel or even CCM.  They are a mix between Hosana Integrity and Darrell Evans.  They have an album of old gospel songs that I am loving. They have nice rich voices and beautiful harmony.


----------



## Mamacita (Apr 22, 2005)

Shekinah Glory is my ABSOLUTE favortie.....I love, I love, Praise is What I Do


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 28, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> OH my goodness, how'd I forget *Micah Stampley*!! That's the next Donnie right there. Wait and see! That song "Take My Life" leads me into worship EVERY TIME I hear it! I could be on the treadmill workin out like "Hallelujah!!"


 I just got a visual of this, and I almost fell out laughing.


----------



## meka (Apr 28, 2005)

Micah Stampley
Kirk Franklin
Karen Clark Sheard
Dorinda Clark Cole
J. Moss
Virtue
Richard Smallwood
Donnie McClurkin
Tye Tribbett
Debra Killings
Mary Mary (so funky)
Tonex
Martha Munizzi
Israel and New Breed
Donald Lawrence
Hezekiah Walker
Vicki Yohe
Marvin Sapp(excellent praise and worship)
New Birth Community Choir


----------



## Deluxe (Apr 28, 2005)

I just purchased Anthony Evans -Even More
It is really an awesome CD, it has a soft relaxing worship feel.  
My favorites are
Out of Eden 
Tri-City
Tonex
Mercy Me
Nicole C. Mullen
Kutless
Jars of Clay
Kirk Franklin
Mary Mary
dc Talk
Calvin Bernard
bebe and cece winans


----------



## missyT (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow..I was going to start a thread like this.
Well mine are:
Kurt Carr (and his singers)- fav. song is 'awesome wonder'
Byron Cage
Trinity 5:7- 'Holla'
Winans phase 2 (actually I only like 1 of their songs)
Lisa Mc Clendon- especially her version of 'you are holy'
Virtue
Fred Hammond
Kirk Franklin- starting to get a bit tired of his though
Deitrik Haddon and voices of unity 'My souls says yes'

I have actually just listed my favourite songs. I tend not to like all the artists' work.


----------



## missyT (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh and Donnie McClurkin
Kennoly Brothers
Nicole C.Mullen
Out of Eden


----------



## missyT (Apr 29, 2005)

I just noticed all the artists mentioned are American. Wow, where are all the British acts?! I don't know if there are any.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 29, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> I just got a visual of this, and I almost fell out laughing.



: hahaha


----------



## newme2003 (May 1, 2005)

fred hammond
the winans
bebe and cece winans
richard smallwood


----------



## melodee (May 1, 2005)

You all have named all my favs, I think!

CeCe
Vicki Yohe
Yolanda
Donnie 
Ron Kenoly is great!  I got to sing with him and his band once!  It was an awsome experience.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 2, 2005)

melodee said:
			
		

> You all have named all my favs, I think!
> 
> 
> Ron Kenoly is great! I got to sing with him and his band once! It was an awsome experience.


That is too cool!


----------



## sithembile (May 2, 2005)

missyT said:
			
		

> I just noticed all the artists mentioned are American. Wow, where are all the British acts?! I don't know if there are any.



UK acts:
London Community Gospel Choir are brilliant, also Matt Redman, and Karen Reilly (my church's worship leader www.karenreilly.com)!

Joyous celebration is an excellent gospel collective from South Africa, they sing in english and several South african languages.


----------



## shawniegee (May 4, 2005)

Kim Burrell
J Moss
Daryl Coley
The Clark Sisters
Karyn Clark Sheard
Fred Hammond


----------



## Honeyhips (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, I had NO idea that Mary Alessi and Martha Munizzi were sisters,let alone twins.     I remember when I first heard "Praise the Lord" I was going through all of my Martha music frantically trying to find, then I realized it was Mary. I just figured, ok, that is cool, two ladies that sound alike and kinda look alike.  Then I was reading Mary's site and they said it.  I was like DUH, I guess I can be a little slow.  But it isn't entirely my fault, I never could get a close look at either of the two ladies.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jun 16, 2005)

Picked up two cds yesterday and am now loving these artists:

Mary Alessi (Martha Munizzi's twin)
DeNetria Champ - okay yall, she is the next Aretha


----------

